# Rome 390 Boss Paint Finish Sucks?



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Rome's paint on their bindings chips of easily. no way around it.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i noticed it a bit on my black ones. i dont really care that much, theyre fuckin amazing bindings.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh noez my bindings cosmetics are failing. Fuck I think everyone should have to go ride primitive bindings like what I learned on then you'll stop crying about stupid shit.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh noez my bindings cosmetics are failing. Fuck I think everyone should have to go ride primitive bindings like what I learned on then you'll stop crying about stupid shit.


No one is crying. They are amazing bindings and I would not use any other ...I was just curious as I read in another post that Rome was pulling some of their bindings from shops because of this issue of paint peeling and chippin off.

I am sorry my post brought back bad memories for you and your feelings got hurt.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

man, all that negativity ain;t good for your soul burton avenger.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jkc350z said:


> No one is crying. They are amazing bindings and I would not use any other ...I was just curious as I read in another post that Rome was pulling some of their bindings from shops because of this issue of paint peeling and chippin off.
> 
> I am sorry my post brought back bad memories for you and your feelings got hurt.


Rome should probably pull their bindings for other reasons. Don't cry cause you got mocked for being superficial.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rome should probably pull their bindings for other reasons.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine has some minor chips and hell, I got a little tear in the right ankle strap's cushion. I can care less. They have an excellent warranty if I need to use it. Until then, I'm going to enjoy the heck out of my chipped, slightly torn, awesome pair of bindings.

Rome 390 Boss = super sick

Try putting your pants over the bindings. That might help with the paint chips a little


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rome should probably pull their bindings for other reasons. Don't cry cause you got mocked for being superficial.


Seriously...please stop crying. Your childhood wasn't that bad.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> Mine has some minor chips and hell, I got a little tear in the right ankle strap's cushion. I can care less. They have an excellent warranty if I need to use it. Until then, I'm going to enjoy the heck out of my chipped, slightly torn, awesome pair of bindings.
> 
> Rome 390 Boss = super sick
> 
> Try putting your pants over the bindings. That might help with the paint chips a little


yah they are most def. the best pair of bindings I have ever used. Not to worried about wear and tear, but like I said before I read that Rome was pulling some of their bindings of the shelves so I was curious. Thanks dude


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just an observation, but I find the 390 bosses to be highly glossy. I'm no paint expert, but it is my experience that anything that has a high gloss finish chips easily. Cars are the perfect example. There is a gaming computer company, Falcon, that uses this high gloss car paint finish on their towers. They are notorious for being super sexy, but highly prone to scratching and chipping.

I think this is the case with the bosses. They look super sexy with all that gloss, but paint durability took a hit. This was probably just an oversight on their part.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

it's the chemical reaction between the type of material that's the bindings are made out of to the paint...so i'm going to say that the painter had missed and skipped a step when painting it. for example. i used to paint front bumpers for import cars and they are slammed most of the time, which will get chips from rock easily. so before you paint you'd add a step which is an adhesive promoter paint/spray. it would be 10x stronger against chipping. it works for bumpers, it def. works for binders. someone missed a step!


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

A Rome rep actually messaged me. They have AWESOME customer service. They said they have had some some issues regarding the paint and are treating it as a warranty issue. It does not seem like a huge wide spread ordeal, but just a heads up.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

jkc350z said:


> A Rome rep actually messaged me. They have AWESOME customer service. They said they have had some some issues regarding the paint and are treating it as a warranty issue. It does not seem like a huge wide spread ordeal, but just a heads up.


Great. So now because some kid whinier than you made a bigger fuss about his pretty binders, Rome has to replace perfectly good bindings because of some scuffed paint.

And thanks to you, even more people know about it. This is the complete opposite of a warranty issue.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

Same thing happened to me after one day of easy riding and I emailed Rome to ask if this was normal. I told them if it was then no big deal I will just keep them, but they said it wasn't normal and shipped me new highbacks.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

LouG said:


> Great. So now because some kid whinier than you made a bigger fuss about his pretty binders, Rome has to replace perfectly good bindings because of some scuffed paint.
> 
> And thanks to you, even more people know about it. This is the complete opposite of a warranty issue.


agreed. if anything the paint that has chipped off my 390 boss's makes them look even better, as if they have actually been USED because thats what they are meant for. to be USED


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rome should probably pull their bindings for other reasons. Don't cry cause you got mocked for being superficial.


would you return your car after you bought it brand new and the paint started chipping off after 4 hours?

I would.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rome should probably pull their bindings for other reasons. Don't cry cause you got mocked for being superficial.


Are they having quality control on important parts again? They're pretty good about warranties, but it still sucks to have your bindings crack on you after three days (Rome United's... joy).


I think the difference here is that we expect to use and abuse our equipment, so if the actual part that works is fine then anything else is superficial. I would agree it would be annoying, but I'm not sure I'd call them up about warranty other than to make sure the rest was ok. Most people expect to eventually be able to resell their car.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

sizzle said:


> Same thing happened to me after one day of easy riding and I emailed Rome to ask if this was normal. I told them if it was then no big deal I will just keep them, but they said it wasn't normal and shipped me new highbacks.


this is what happened to me...I am def. keeping them, chips or not. They offered to ship new highbacks out to me without me asking.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

OP: Post pics of the chipped highbacks.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I've noticed some paint chips on my Targa too, but who cares? They still shred hard.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> OP: Post pics of the chipped highbacks.


sorry dont have pics of the highbacks...but do have a pic from a friends phone of the base of the bindings. This is the pic I sent to Rome just to confirm if there was an issue, and they kind of assumed they would be sending me highbacks.










Again....I am honestly not trying to make a big deal out of this. I only brought it up because I heard Rome was pulling some bindings from stores due to paint issues. Obviously if they think it warrants them pulling products, I could at least ask about it.

I did not ask Rome to send out new parts, they offered. I only emailed to confirm what I was asking. I honestly will prob. tell them to keep the highbacks as most of the chips are on the actual base. I was only wondering if this is an issue or if it was really just normal wear. My older Ride bindings held up very well in terms on paint, etc. after many days of abuse.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

in the long run it's not a big deal...but i'd be somewhat dissapointed. to be considered a high quality binding, pay over $200 and to see it get beaten like that in 4 hours. poor quality if you ask me.

loving my unions (all cyan and no paint chips)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Few things here...

The car analogy was a very poor one. Of course you would return a car that had a bad paint job. A car is easily one of the biggest life investments. They cost thousands (unless you pick up a beater in which case paint won't be an issue anyway) of dollars. We are talking about a $230 pair of bindings here.

That brings us to the next issue... In the grand spectrum of bindings of this caliber, $230 is very reasonable.

Plus you guys already know how good Rome treats their customers. So if your bindings actually fail mechanically, you know they will hook you up.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

This sucks... quality fade hits Rome again. While I don't think that paint chipping is a big deal, it does indicate that there are quality issues at the Chinese factory that makes these. This started last year with the United recall.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

eastCOASTkills said:


> i noticed it a bit on my black ones. i dont really care that much, theyre fuckin amazing bindings.


yeah i was about to pull trigger on them then went to the union contact pro. They only had the rome in white and the other was white/black. I was looking at both closely but decided on the contact.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It seems some people care more about looks than a product :dunno: Who cares only time you should contact them to get them warrantied is if they break.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree but these fuckin things are so expensive you want everything to be perfect


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

OH NOOOOooo!!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> OH NOOOOooo!!


you fail my friend. you went to google and searched nail paint chip to post this pic.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Rome started painting over their plastics in 08/09. 

Prior to that, they molded with actual colored plastics (it was also a higher quality, less brittle plastic). Any prints/graphics were dyed into the plastic. Their bindings, back then, were constructed as a unit to last a lifetime (baring ladders)...which, I guess, they've decided is now not that important.

Their bindings are still basically the same great design...but I was hoping their plastics was just a QC issue and would be resolved by now.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, this is what happen when you trust your painters in China. If you don't have a QM in Shenzen, you are bound to get fucked sooner or later...

And whine or not, for the price these bindings sell at, chipping paint is unacceptable. My Targas do not have this issue.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't get it... why has this discussion degraded into talking about Chinese manufacturing standards? All from chipped paint? Really? Now we are talking about the quality of the plastic, yet no one here has a broken 390 Boss?

I wish everything could be produced in America, but that is no longer feasible. Do you realize how expensive stuff would be if that were the case? China has been producing a shit ton of products for American companies for a loooooong time. I think it's time we all accept that fact. It's either that or you fish out companies that manufacture here and pay the price premium.

Furthermore, Rome seems more than happy to replace your product for the "OMG MY PAINT CHIPPED" defect. Maybe since they save so much money by having China make these bindings, they are able to provide all the nit picking snowboarders with an awesome no questions asked warranty claim.

Sorry, about my rant. It's annoying when discussions degrade into this type of conversation stemming from something as minute as paint chipping.

Every company makes mistakes, China manufacturing or not. At least Rome's problems are as small as paint chipping 

It's this type of mentality that give companies unwarranted bad reputations.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

So Leo, when you buy a brand new car, and the paint chips at the bumpers after getting home 2 hours later, you would be just fine with it?

I mean after all, the point of a car is to get you from a to b, who cares about some chipped paint?


Also, it seems that you are misunderstanding the posts and reading what you wish. The gist of the criticism on my behalf is not the manufacturing in China per se, its the philosophy of Chinese quality control. Miss it once once as a company, and your second batch is flawed in some way.

Rome also has issues with their toe straps.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> So Leo, when you buy a brand new car, and the paint chips at the bumpers after getting home 2 hours later, you would be just fine with it?
> 
> I mean after all, the point of a car is to get you from a to b, who cares about some chipped paint?
> 
> ...


I already addressed your car analogy. It's a fallacy.

Car = Multi thousands $$$

Bindings = Couple hundred $

Furthermore, cars have to go through vigorous testing and quality inspections. Don't be fooled though, plenty of parts come from Chinese factories or other countries. Even precious American cars. Ford focus being the perfect example. It's a redressed Mazda 3.

So yes, having spent thousands and thousands on my car, I would be pissed if the paint just chipped off on its own or if the bumper fell off. Then again, warranty takes care of that so as long as the thing drives the way it should, and they give me a rental while they re-paint, I'm good (actually happened to my Mitsubishi by the way, one of the outside aesthetic panels came loose).

It seems you are the one reading what you wish out of my post. My question remains, why are we talking about Chinese quality control? Because a mis-step in the paint department means the plastic sucks? So by your logic, one failure means more failures down the line? It can't be just that one failure? 

Even further, what's your experience with Chinese quality control anyway? I've had tons of shitty American made products, yet everyone and their mom seems to want American made stuff. I've also had good American made stuff though. It's the same with Chinese made products. The real problem here is people's subjectivity. They view China as being this horrible way to produce products because of all the negative media attention foreign manufacturing gets. Also, to knock American made products makes you an anti-patriot so it's a sort of taboo.

People overlook the fact that imports actually stimulate our economy increasing our standard of living. Americans are so quick to blame the Big 3 automobile company failures to outsourcing/off-shoring, but no one wants to point out all the flaws and poor decisions they made that led up to their failure.

So no, I'm not reading what I want to read. I know exactly what you are trying to get at. And that is what I'm attacking.

So they had toe strap issues... then they join the ranks of Ride, Flow, Burton, and Union. What else you got? Maybe the "ROME SDS" lettering was crooked on a particular model so that means something else must be wrong with it structurally?

EDIT: Just thought of a way better analogy for you...

I remember when I bought my iPhone 3GS when it came out. I was soo stoked. Cost more than the Bosses by the way... I paid, got it set up, put it in my pocket and went on my merry way. Got home and found tons of scratches on the back of the phone. OH NO! MY BRAND NEW $299 IPHONE HAS SCRATCHES ALREADY! Damn, shouldn't have worn jeans I guess. But then I forgot all about it after I started to play with the phone. The made in China thing never crossed my mind since the thing worked great other than being super sensitive to scratching.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Quality fade in Chinese manufacturing is well documented, and very difficult to get a handle on once it starts. In what other country will manufacturers put melamine in infant formula to save a buck? Chinese manufacturers have shown time after time that profit trumps safety, and they will cut corners if they can get away with it. In North America and Europe, there's recourse against this. With Chinese manufacturers there is not.

This is just a paint issue, but last year it was the United bindings blowing up.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Zee said:


> Quality fade in Chinese manufacturing is well documented, and very difficult to get a handle on once it starts. In what other country will manufacturers put melamine in infant formula to save a buck? Chinese manufacturers have shown time after time that profit trumps safety, and they will cut corners if they can get away with it. In North America and Europe, there's recourse against this. With Chinese manufacturers there is not.
> 
> This is just a paint issue, but last year it was the United bindings blowing up.


This is a much more substantial post. Thanks.

The car analogy was just bad...

Still, with Rome itself... wouldn't this showcase a standard of quality trending upwards? Going from "blowing up" to paint chipping is a good thing I would say. Going from "blowing up" to... well, I guess in the binding world that is as bad as it gets :laugh:

Maybe going from that to melting would be worse? haha.

In all honesty, so far the paint chip is a very, very small issue. As long as nothing blows up this year, I see that as a positive trend towards quality going up rather than down.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> I already addressed your car analogy. It's a fallacy.
> 
> Car = Multi thousands $$$
> 
> ...


Top of the line is top of the line, car or goggle or, well, binding. 230+ bucks for a binding compared to a low end model at 120 buck or lower. Kids don't buy cars they save up and buy bindings. 

I sure hope that bindings go through quality control and testing as well. Probably why newer companies have issues with this compared to, let say, Burton. Their bindings seem to not cause quite as much trouble as Rome. There are many more Rome threads popping up in the course of the season, and undoubtedly there are many more Burton bindings out there. Its just sad to see Romes good name and innovation being muddied by flaws of their management.

Mazda btw is a Japanese company you know, don't mix it up now.  

We are talking about QM because it matters. My legs and possibly life depend on these bindings.

My experience with Chinese QM is that our families company manufactures military computers and the CNC of aluminum chassis parts, the seals and, hey, the priming and painting is done in China. One slip up in QA could cost someone a lot of problems, possibly even life when a tank mission control computer or field digital radio unit fails because of fucked up QM.

I never said that American products are great quality. But when it comes down to it, the 10% of the best American products are the best in the world. Doesn't matter where they are assembled as long as American top minds design and control it. Cars don't count, a Audo or BMW will always be better than American made cars and trucks. Hell, even the "Japanese" Fords are much better.

All in all I am seeing Rome loosing credibility with so many issues popping up (Straps coming loose last season, now broken bases and straps, paint chipping and albeit horribly designed strap adjustments. I mean the quick release mechanism for adjusting them, not the ratchet.) and I sure hope that changes. Why? Because I like the little guys, because little guys rule! Where it not for Rome and others, big corporations like HEAD would rule in the binding market and hey, the prices would be on a scale of 200 to 600 instead of todays 100 to 300. 

Just look to the skiers.

Your iPhone was probably scratched because of the key in your pocket? But hey, first thing I did with my little Apple player was scratch the hell out of it on the back. You should see the look on peoples face when they see it.  *SHOCK*

RANT RAGE. I just love things being perfect. I would gladly pay 50 dollars more for less issues.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I know Mazda is Japanese. I was talking about foreign manufacturing as a whole with the main emphasis being that the beloved American Ford company partners with Japanese Mazda.

The car analogy still fails. Not because on price alone. Bindings simply do not go through the type of testing that cars do. Much more thought goes into the design of a car and many more hands play a role in producing said car. It is also much more widely produced than a binding. It plays one of the biggest roles in our lives and our safety depends on this thing that we use everyday. So yes, while bindings go through testing of their own and costs a pretty penny relatively speaking, it is nowhere near the level of a car in every aspect. I expect a binding to fail long before my car does.

I don't know what to make of your top 10% American made comment. If there is proof for that, it would be a great read. Experience tells me the Japanese have a better version of it lol. Unless you are talking military. But I wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of their scientists are German and Japanese.

Every defect you listed from Rome has happened to every company. Where Rome stands above the crowd is customer service. One of the best out there.

As for Burton, they test the ish out of their products. The reason you hear more about their defects and crappy products is because of the sheer volume of products they produce. The ratio of defects could very well be lower than many brands. They also have a much wider product range. Look at their board selection. There's a board for every type of rider at every single level. Half are bound to be crappy to experienced riders. You have to realize that they have so much money to dump on R&D. I don't know the specifics, but something tells me they have the biggest and best R&D facility.

On that note, I know for fact that Ride and K2 have excellent facilities as well. They rock :thumbsup:

As for my phone, nope... nothing else in the pocket. Read any review and you'll find that this isn't an isolated incident. Just the price you pay for having something that is nice and glossy I guess.

I'll keep rocking these:

Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2011

Like that plug? :laugh:

And no arguments about their release ratchets. I wrote a review about the problems I encountered. Still, best traditional strap bindings I've owned for the style it's targeted to. I hear that Union has crappy and ancient designed toe ratchets, but everyone and their momma still rocks those. But nobody rocks Drakes... odd.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Having owned 2 pairs of Rome bindings, 2 from the 06/07 season, and one from the 09/10 season, I can say that the overall quality is substantially less on the newer ones. I think this is an industry wide trend however, not just Rome, and not just in snowboarding. Skiers are experiencing the same thing.

At some point companies may start looking at producing domestically again when the rate of defects exceeds what they expected. Make no mistake, a percentage of defects are acceptable in manufacturing, and when you're manufacturing costs are lower, the defect rate can be higher. This does mean the overall quality of the product drops (higher defect rate = lower overall quality). At some point a manufacturer might say that it's costing them too much to replace their defective products, and look to produce a higher quality product at a higher cost but with a lower profit margin, but this will be offset by lower returns and the ability to charge the defects back to the factory. Most Chinese contracts do not allow charge backs for defective products. In fact, most manufacturers in the third world operate this way. The company that comissioned the product is usually left holding the losses for defects. That's a secondary secondary why they can manufature cheaper in these countries, especially China. However, it's not a long term strategy, because poor quality can do irreprable harm to a companies potential for future income.

Going back to the car analogy, how many people will not even consider a Hyundai because of how crappy they were 20 years ago?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Zee said:


> Going back to the car analogy, how many people will not even consider a Hyundai because of how crappy they were 20 years ago?


That is very true. Even after their 10 year warranty came out. However, I do see Hyundai getting a lot more praise now. Ever since they took over Kia, you can tell they have been working hardcore to improve that brand's image as well.

The Big 3 seem to be headed in the right direction now as well they should be. Let's hope this trend continues positively.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

pretty sure rome bindings have always been made in china...even the bomb proof pre-2008 models. The current plastic is obviously good enough for most people...I prefer not to find myself not only sol on the mtn, but then having the hassle of returning broken parts. 

So, the only other issue is they've gone with sparkly glitz over the more solid matte finish of yesteryear. Sad, that's what it must take to stay competitive in this industry right now. I agree, worrying about a little paint chipping is ridiculous...it's like complaining your board got a scratch. When the highback cracks, tell us.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I just picked up a pair just before Christmas and have used them twice. A couple chips, but the bindings are badazz. I'm not going to complain about wear and tear on something I'm using. If the paint chips, its whatever..


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

sleev-les said:


> I just picked up a pair just before Christmas and have used them twice. A couple chips, but the bindings are badazz. I'm not going to complain about wear and tear on something I'm using. If the paint chips, its whatever..


the paint will chip, mine have been used 3 times now and have lots of paintchipping, only 3 times


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

extra0 said:


> pretty sure rome bindings have always been made in china...even the bomb proof pre-2008 models. The current plastic is obviously good enough for most people...I prefer not to find myself not only sol on the mtn, but then having the hassle of returning broken parts.
> 
> So, the only other issue is they've gone with sparkly glitz over the more solid matte finish of yesteryear. Sad, that's what it must take to stay competitive in this industry right now. I agree, worrying about a little paint chipping is ridiculous...it's like complaining your board got a scratch. When the highback cracks, tell us.



Yes, even the old ones were made in China. Hence my comment about quality fade. Factory starts to cut corners slowly to increase margins, and Rome doesn't notice until stuff starts coming back. Sucks for them, sucks for the customer.

Here's a good article from Forbes:

Dealing With China's 'Quality Fade' - Forbes.com


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

it will and always happen no matter where you take your business cause in the end, we're just human with mistake and greedy. it has happened to every snowboard company out there and not all are made in china. no credibility loss here


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> The car analogy was a very poor one. Of course you would return a car that had a bad paint job. A car is easily one of the biggest life investments. They cost thousands (unless you pick up a beater in which case paint won't be an issue anyway) of dollars. We are talking about a $230 pair of bindings here.
> 
> That brings us to the next issue... In the grand spectrum of bindings of this caliber, $230 is very reasonable.


the car analogy is fine. you're missing the point...it's about *principle*, and not money. the fact that some people paid over $200 just adds insult to injury.

everyone has certain expectations in anything they buy. no matter what the item is or how much they paid. with that being said, rome has trouble keeping a simple thing like paint issue free. everyone knows these bindings get banged up and abused, so it should be something rome would take into consideration.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

From now on, the only color way you get is raw aluminum and black or white plastic. there, are you happy? if you want pretty blue then you just have to go get your own paint and paint them that color. If you want your heal loops to be pretty and durable i suggest you anodize them. Powder Coat works but its not near as durable. 

If you all like to complain about bindings and what they should do, or how they should be, then make your own. Quality control is not what you think it is. If you want them to check every binding to make sure the paint will stand up against a fingernail then i hope you expect to pay $600+ for your bindings.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

2 bindings per batch produced should be fine... I wonder how much the bindings are built in China. Do they produce all the parts and assemble everything in China? Or is assembly done in another factory or in a different country?

Bindings are the most important part of the entire setup, safety wise.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

CMSbored said:


> From now on, the only color way you get is raw aluminum and black or white plastic. there, are you happy? if you want pretty blue then you just have to go get your own paint and paint them that color. If you want your heal loops to be pretty and durable i suggest you anodize them. Powder Coat works but its not near as durable.
> 
> If you all like to complain about bindings and what they should do, or how they should be, then make your own. Quality control is not what you think it is. If you want them to check every binding to make sure the paint will stand up against a fingernail then i hope you expect to pay $600+ for your bindings.


we have gone over this. he is not complaining.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> we have gone over this. he is not complaining.


i know, but some people were. and its also stopping people from starting to complain


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

CMSbored said:


> i know, but some people were. and its also stopping people from starting to complain


can;t agree with what you're saying though.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> can;t agree with what you're saying though.


im just saying that rome isnt small, so they do a little bigger runs. QC is hard to do on some things. But past all that, people that complain about cosmetics dont get the big picture. Yes you should expect some kind of quality in the appearance, but then again it doesnt take away from the usability of a product. The car analogy is a little extreme for this instance but i can see where people are coming from. But come one, its snowboarding, if it works it shouldnt matter what it looks like. My 09 390s were anodized, something they obviously dont do anymore.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

CMSbored said:


> im just saying that rome isnt small, so they do a little bigger runs. QC is hard to do on some things. But past all that, people that complain about cosmetics dont get the big picture. Yes you should expect some kind of quality in the appearance, but then again it doesnt take away from the usability of a product. The car analogy is a little extreme for this instance but i can see where people are coming from. But come one, its snowboarding, if it works it shouldnt matter what it looks like. My 09 390s were anodized, something they obviously dont do anymore.


Of coure it doesn't take away from the usability, but why use shitty paint if its just going to start falling off immediately? I guess, as someone earlier put it, it makes it look pretty on the shelf. Either way they are still good bindings and I wouldn't think about not keeping them because of the paint chips.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Kind of sad to hear about that cosmetic issue. Are there any threads that track how quality is declining on certain products? Rome is a great company, not bashing them... but it would be interesting to read about some of the changes made by year. Any and all manufacturers... all in one place.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Below is a picture of my Rome 390 Boss's after one day of use. The ratchet on the ankle strap was chipping away my paint when I was unstrapped and moving down the lift lines. I didn't notice it until I had paint on my gloves. To prevent further damage, I pulled the ankle strap behind the hi-back. I knew the paint chipped easily when I was setting up the bindings; I just didn't know it was this bad. 

Rome said it was a "wear and tear" issue. I had Rome 390's in 2007 and never experienced anything like this. I've been using Triads, Cartels, and Forces without a single problem. If you ask me, this is more of a quality control issue than wear and tear. 

Yes, this doesn't take away from the functionality of the bindings. Rome fails to own up and blames you - the customer. I already knew it wouldn't be covered under warranty. I simply emailed Rome for kicks to see their response.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

in rome's defense, I remember in 2009 when they came out with their first "relic" binding. The metal/paint appeared to be sandblasted and the colors were muted/dingy in order to give a distressed look:









so now, in 2011, they're just making them look all glossy for purchase, but the results are gonna be "war-torn" in the end...like I said, complain when something breaks (other than the paint)


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

My 390 boss' also chipped after one day of use. It sucks, but it doesn't take away from the awesomeness that is the binding. Oh well...function>aesthetics.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a pair of 2007 390's and 2008 390's and Targas, and never had these kinds of chipping issues beyond what you'd expect from normal wear/tear after repeated use. They've definitely changed something in their paint process, which is too bad, but in the end not really that big of a deal.


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

WHOisDAN said:


> Below is a picture of my Rome 390 Boss's after one day of use. The ratchet on the ankle strap was chipping away my paint when I was unstrapped and moving down the lift lines. I didn't notice it until I had paint on my gloves. To prevent further damage, I pulled the ankle strap behind the hi-back. I knew the paint chipped easily when I was setting up the bindings; I just didn't know it was this bad.
> 
> Rome said it was a "wear and tear" issue. I had Rome 390's in 2007 and never experienced anything like this. I've been using Triads, Cartels, and Forces without a single problem. If you ask me, this is more of a quality control issue than wear and tear.
> 
> Yes, this doesn't take away from the functionality of the bindings. Rome fails to own up and blames you - the customer. I already knew it wouldn't be covered under warranty. I simply emailed Rome for kicks to see their response.


I had chipping in the exact same place. I submitted a warranty claim through Rome's website just for kicks about a month ago, and I just got an email saying they sent me new heel hoops in the mail.

Don't know why they wouldn't cover your heel hoops under warranty.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

all the wasted resourses it's gonna take to mail new heel hoops (and mail them the old) just because of some measly chipped paint :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

extra0 said:


> all the wasted resourses it's gonna take to mail new heel hoops (and mail them the old) just because of some measly chipped paint :thumbsdown:


Yeah, and apparently their 2012 Targas have the same issue. Y'd think they'd learn from their mistakes. but meh, lol.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

rome is the new burton


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

which year's romes began with the paint chipping issue? this year?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

you missed the point. 

I meant it's ridiculous on the OP's part to whine about/go through the resources it takes to ship rome the "chipped" heelhoop (they'll ask for it) and have a shiney new one shipped back (guess what, that's gonna chip, too).

oooh, what's he gonna do when he gets a chip on his topsheet?...or a gouge/scrape on his base?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i would personally get a new heelloop if i paid 240 for it


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

how is rome like burton now?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

putting out shitty quality stuff because you'll buy it.

and before you go on a tangent about it just being the paint, suck a dick seriously because I've put my cheap ass burton freestyles through the ringer and have lost NO paint....

It's almost like you are saying if you went and bought a brand new car and then the paint started rubbing off hardcore from daily use you'd just shrug it off and be like well it looks like shit but at least it preforms.... NO, you'd be pissed as hell that your paint is coming off... 

AND BEFORE you say that's not the same thing, it is.... so shut the fuck up and deal with it.. If I pay for a 200$ binding and the paint starts coming off in one day versus a 130$ binding that is fine after an entire season of serious beating it up..... like why is it even an argument? If I pay for the damn binding I want it to be in good shape for at least 10 sessions... and that's a random number obviously...


BUT REALLY... ONE FUCKING DAY!? STFU....

And I want these damn bindings color and all... pissing me off, I'm not rich.


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

My old '06 Burton Missions have been used for 5 years, and there's no paint whatsoever coming off. The 390's are still great bindings. Just too bad about the paint issue.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

My B/W 390's are on the way for my Evo. Anyone know if this an issue them too? Or is it mainly with the blues?


----------



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

This post was helpful. I see both sides on here. Here's the deal, use this information to make a purchase you'll be happy with. If you are concerned that $200 and chipping paint is a deal breaker, buy a different binding. If you want bad ass bindings that have paint chips buy these.

For the record I was waiting for 2012 Targas but found a deal on some 2011 390 Boss and will be buying those. Hell, I may still pick the Targas up next season. I'm glad I know about the paint issue but after all the research I've done I'm still going with Rome. Thanks.


----------



## Grinsk (Jan 24, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> My B/W 390's are on the way for my Evo. Anyone know if this an issue them too? Or is it mainly with the blues?


I have the black and white bosses and they are prone to chipping. 

I don't really see how people can be upset and complain about a paintchipping defect. I mean half the time you're strapped in so your bindings are covered by your feet. The other half they're covered in snow. So the only time you see it is when you're not snowboarding. Just hide your bindings and don't look:laugh:.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

crazy3gz said:


> This post was helpful. I see both sides on here. Here's the deal, use this information to make a purchase you'll be happy with. If you are concerned that $200 and chipping paint is a deal breaker, buy a different binding. If you want bad ass bindings that have paint chips buy these.
> 
> For the record I was waiting for 2012 Targas but found a deal on some 2011 390 Boss and will be buying those. Hell, I may still pick the Targas up next season. I'm glad I know about the paint issue but after all the research I've done I'm still going with Rome. Thanks.


can I have the site?? Looking for some boss' too. :S


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> ...It's almost like you are saying if you went and bought a brand new car and then the paint started rubbing off hardcore from daily use you'd just shrug it off and be like well it looks like shit but at least it preforms...
> 
> AND BEFORE you say that's not the same thing...


but it's not the same thing

It's snowboarding...not who's got the shiniest, most unchipped gear on the mtn. Quit crying and get over it.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

Here are some more shots of paint chipping and wear. They seem to be falling apart faster than 390s of years past. Still, they are amazing bindings and I have no complaints.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Grinsk said:


> I have the black and white bosses and they are prone to chipping.
> 
> I don't really see how people can be upset and complain about a paintchipping defect. I mean half the time you're strapped in so your bindings are covered by your feet. The other half they're covered in snow. So the only time you see it is when you're not snowboarding. Just hide your bindings and don't look:laugh:.


Oh I'm not concerned one bit. I bought them for the tech, not the paint. As long as they rock the casbah, I'll be happy. Plus the Evo's top graphic will steal all the focus anyways.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

extra0 said:


> but it's not the same thing
> 
> It's snowboarding...not who's got the shiniest, most unchipped gear on the mtn. Quit crying and get over it.


Your argument is void, you are *wrong*. Have a cupcake.


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

DBLdangerTILT said:


> Here are some more shots of paint chipping and wear. They seem to be falling apart faster than 390s of years past. Still, they are amazing bindings and I have no complaints.


Wow that's a lot of wear. How many days is that after?


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Seems like gear nowadays are nor made to last. Sure they are still functional and are great bindings currently. If no one complains about paint chipping off, Rome probably won't even know this is an existing issue.

I for one love Rome gear. Their targa bindings 2009 have serve me well unlike burton ripped straps after one day use


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

legallyillegal said:


> rome is the new burton


But I thought that Rome was the new Ride, which is owned by K2, which is the new Burton, and Burton is the new Google, and Google is the new government?

Or maybe Rome is the new Venice, which is the new Atlantis, and Atlantis has floated to the top of the sea because of global warming and the economy?

I don't think I've ever been this confused before.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

turd cupcake


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> turd cupcake


That cleared everything up. Thanks!


----------

